# Extreme WCA average/single ratios



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

Just saw Shane Rowland's average/single ratio and looked up the highest and lowest ratios (using people's current 3x3x3 single and average records):



```
Top 10 highest average/single ratio:

            single  average   av/si
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KULI01]2008KULI01[/url]   21.20   63.35   2.9882
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ROWL01]2010ROWL01[/url]   13.61   39.14   2.8758
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TANA01]2006TANA01[/url]   38.96  108.32   2.7803
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SOST01]2009SOST01[/url]   69.46  180.54   2.5992
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OKAD01]2007OKAD01[/url]   23.09   59.38   2.5717
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOLD03]2007HOLD03[/url]   89.43  213.11   2.3830
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HEND01]2009HEND01[/url]  106.93  253.12   2.3672
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008DIAZ01]2008DIAZ01[/url]   19.93   46.27   2.3216
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RUZA01]2010RUZA01[/url]   61.30  140.22   2.2874
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008YINW02]2008YINW02[/url]   27.77   61.02   2.1973

Top 10 lowest average/single ratio:

            single  average   av/si
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KUNG01]2009KUNG01[/url]   20.90   21.05   1.0072
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MUNO01]2008MUNO01[/url]   33.81   34.21   1.0118
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010VIDA01]2010VIDA01[/url]   50.65   51.28   1.0124
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RASS02]2010RASS02[/url]   56.44   57.35   1.0161
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KAWA02]2010KAWA02[/url]   14.90   15.15   1.0168
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009AVAN01]2009AVAN01[/url]   24.16   24.59   1.0178
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SHEN01]2008SHEN01[/url]   57.53   58.59   1.0184
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KANG03]2006KANG03[/url]   47.08   47.95   1.0185
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007KURA01]2007KURA01[/url]   20.81   21.23   1.0202
[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005HIRA02]2005HIRA02[/url]   24.93   25.45   1.0209
```


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2010)

Rowland doesn't count.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 4, 2010)

"21.34 24.86 *20.90 20.90 20.90*"?

Anyhow, Rowland's time will be probably be removed (according to Tyson).


----------



## chris410 (May 4, 2010)

I think the last competition is a clear indicator that the 13 second solve was a misprint on the score card. That should be corrected.

His times clearly indicate that some type of error was made:

Safe Haven 2010	First	19	31.93 39.14 35.86 39.59 31.93 41.97 54.75
Iowa Open 2010	First	23	28.28 39.84 38.72 28.28 41.16 39.65 48.88
Baltimore Spring 2010	First	29	13.61 43.98 13.61 50.63 1:38.86 34.94 46.38
MIT Spring 2010	First	53	45.66 1:02.14 45.66 1:18.36 1:14.21 50.71 1:01.50
Indiana Winter 2010	First	46	47.25 57.87 47.25 48.81 1:02.53 1:02.28 1:10.00
Drexel Winter 2010	First	11	49.21 57.04 58.72 53.05 59.36 1:06.36 49.21


----------



## masterofthebass (May 4, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I think the last competition is a clear indicator that the 13 second solve was a misprint on the score card. That should be corrected.
> 
> His times clearly indicate that some type of error was made:
> 
> ...



The judge was 100% sure the timer said 13.61. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

It was a 13 second solve, but it was cheated. It will be removed. I am surprised someone beat Shane at this event.

The 20.90 20.90 20.90 is pretty suspicious. It's possible, but it seems much more likely that it was a mistake on the part of the judge or data entry person.


Stefan: Can you write this up for a few other common events, such as 3OH and 2x2? And could you write up a list of the smallest difference (not ratio) between single and average?


----------



## anders (May 4, 2010)

What do you think about this rate of improvement by 2007KOLL01?:

Finnish Open 2008: 1:25.66 55.47 52.66 35.71 15.97

It's for 2x2x2, but anyhow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, Rowland's time will be probably be removed (according to Tyson).



Give cheaters no chance!


----------



## Sakarie (May 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, Rowland's time will be probably be removed (according to Tyson).
> ...



I'm glad that the speedcubing community have been blessed with someone who can determine who's cheating or not.


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

The above was the ratio of currentRecordAverage/currentRecordSingle, here are the extremes for average/single with the single being in that average:


```
avg  /  single =  av/si
112.86 /  16.46  =  [b]6.857[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHEP01]Daniel Sheppard[/url]
 71.90 /  21.56  =  [b]3.335[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HONI01]Nicholas Ho[/url]
 43.98 /  13.61  =  [b]3.231[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ROWL01]Shane Rowland[/url]
 63.35 /  21.20  =  [b]2.988[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KULI01]Jake Kuli[/url]
180.54 /  69.46  =  [b]2.599[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SOST01]Joelle Sostheim[/url]
 74.02 /  30.18  =  [b]2.453[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009OLIV06]Rodrigo Marques de Oliveira[/url]
213.11 /  89.43  =  [b]2.383[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOLD03]Sabine Holderer[/url]
 45.62 /  19.19  =  [b]2.377[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CART01]Jesse Cartier[/url]
253.12 / 106.93  =  [b]2.367[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HEND01]Paul Hendrickson[/url]
 37.37 /  15.85  =  [b]2.358[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BROW01]Greg Brown[/url]

  avg  /  single =  av/si
 14.71 /  14.66  =  [b]1.003[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LUCH02]Luchen Zhang[/url]
 19.86 /  19.78  =  [b]1.004[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TANG05]Zhen Tang[/url]
 28.79 /  28.66  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009GENN01]Brian Gennow[/url]
 15.77 /  15.69  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008DZIK01]Grzegorz Dzikiewicz[/url]
 15.57 /  15.49  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004CHAM01]Edouard Chambon[/url]
 23.94 /  23.81  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006SEWE01]Tomasz Seweryn[/url]
 14.60 /  14.52  =  [b]1.006[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007ALMA01]Cameron Almasi[/url]
 15.86 /  15.77  =  [b]1.006[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01]Mats Valk[/url]
 16.74 /  16.63  =  [b]1.007[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005VANH01]Anssi Vanhala[/url]
 21.05 /  20.90  =  [b]1.007[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KUNG01]Tzu Chieh Kung[/url]
```


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

And finally the averageRecordSoFar/singleRecordSoFar, which is similar to currentRecordAverage/currentRecordSingle but also considers past points of time.

I might do more about this (like qq requested), but for now I'll go back to speedcubing.com/UWRs, sorry. Of course you can always do these analyses yourself . Which would also be a nice check of my calculations...

How did Shane cheat, btw?


```
avg  /  single =  av/si
 43.98 /  13.61  =  [b]3.231[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ROWL01]Shane Rowland[/url]
 63.35 /  21.20  =  [b]2.988[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KULI01]Jake Kuli[/url]
180.54 /  69.46  =  [b]2.599[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SOST01]Joelle Sostheim[/url]
 74.02 /  30.18  =  [b]2.453[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009OLIV06]Rodrigo Marques de Oliveira[/url]
213.11 /  89.43  =  [b]2.383[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOLD03]Sabine Holderer[/url]
 45.62 /  19.19  =  [b]2.377[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CART01]Jesse Cartier[/url]
253.12 / 106.93  =  [b]2.367[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HEND01]Paul Hendrickson[/url]
140.22 /  61.30  =  [b]2.287[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RUZA01]Oksana Ruzaeva[/url]
137.39 /  60.50  =  [b]2.271[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009STAN01]Graham Stanfield[/url]
 61.02 /  27.77  =  [b]2.197[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008YINW02]Warm Yin[/url]

 15.77 /  15.69  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008DZIK01]Grzegorz Dzikiewicz[/url]
 15.57 /  15.49  =  [b]1.005[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004CHAM01]Edouard Chambon[/url]
 21.05 /  20.90  =  [b]1.007[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KUNG01]Tzu Chieh Kung[/url]
 28.83 /  28.62  =  [b]1.007[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ZAHR01]Martin ZahradnÃ[/url]
 35.65 /  35.38  =  [b]1.008[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ADAM01]Arthur Adams[/url]
100.38 /  99.58  =  [b]1.008[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LAUC02]LÃ Laucas[/url]
 49.86 /  49.36  =  [b]1.010[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007KALK01]Lukas Kalkhoff[/url]
 70.90 /  70.18  =  [b]1.010[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SCOT01]Viv Scott[/url]
 23.49 /  23.25  =  [b]1.010[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009NOVA01]Daniel Novakovic[/url]
 23.26 /  23.02  =  [b]1.010[/b]  [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004CHAN02]Frank Chang[/url]
```


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 4, 2010)

Stefan, could you update the Age vs Speed thingy?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure I would have made this list before I finally got a sub 20 average and still had my 10.61 single  That single was actually part of a 22s average I think!


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Stefan, could you update the Age vs Speed thingy?



Soon. At the moment it requires a little manual work, I'll fully automate it soon. Cubieverse and maybe this and some other stuff as well. Right now I'll go back to speedcubing.com/UWRs, sorry, want to get that done.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> The above was the ratio of currentRecordAverage/currentRecordSingle, here are the extremes for average/single with the single being in that average:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oops. In case anyone is wondering, I was mucking around in the last solve


----------



## Escher (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oops. In case anyone is wondering, I was mucking around in the last solve



I remember you were on LL and I tried to do a PLL time attack to see if I could beat you  It was close I'm sure!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. In case anyone is wondering, I was mucking around in the last solve
> ...



Yeah it shouldn't really have been too difficult to beat my 4:50 LL with a PLL attack


----------



## EVH (May 4, 2010)

Who is Shane Rowland?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 4, 2010)

EVH said:


> Who is Shane Rowland?



He's a dude, playing a dude, disguised as another dude.


----------



## Owen (May 4, 2010)

EVH said:


> Who is Shane Rowland?



He's a guy with a lie.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> The 20.90 20.90 20.90 is pretty suspicious. It's possible, but it seems much more likely that it was a mistake on the part of the judge or data entry person.


It is unlikely, but possible... I recently judged a similar thing at CMU (granted, it was Magic).



qqwref said:


> Stefan: Can you write this up for a few other common events, such as 3OH and 2x2?


I'd be interested to see this too.


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2010)

How did shane cheat? Like intentionally stop the timer early in his solve, and no one noticed?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > The above was the ratio of currentRecordAverage/currentRecordSingle, here are the extremes for average/single with the single being in that average:
> ...



Aw, I was hoping maybe you were trying some sort of weird BLD solve.


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2010)

EVH said:


> Who is Shane Rowland?


If do you know him then? You will be become SO FAMOUS!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

EVH said:


> Who is Shane Rowland?


world famous deaf rubiks



JBCM627 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > The 20.90 20.90 20.90 is pretty suspicious. It's possible, but it seems much more likely that it was a mistake on the part of the judge or data entry person.
> ...


Not even close. It's WAY easier for that to happen on Magic. 3x3 solves are all different


----------



## Weston (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> EVH said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Shane Rowland?
> ...


Yeah its pretty easy to do with magic. I got three 1.71s in the same average at nats last year.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > It is unlikely, but possible... I recently judged a similar thing at CMU (granted, it was Magic).
> ...


Interesting stats question then: given a Poisson distribution of solves, how much more likely is it to happen with a 1.51 average than a 21.05 average?


----------



## Edam (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> EVH said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Shane Rowland?
> ...



oh him! the guy who had the sub9 averages on youtube?
how did he cheat?


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> EVH said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Shane Rowland?
> ...



Wow you must be a sad man


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > EVH said:
> ...



Sarah isn't "sad"


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > EVH said:
> ...



:fp

Learn2people.


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > EVH said:
> ...






Shane's Facebook profile said:


> If do you know me then? You will be become SO FAMOUS!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



For what it's worth, I thought it was a winpost.


----------



## Neo63 (May 4, 2010)

funny how nobody mentioned the current magic WR avg, but then again it's _magic_


----------



## Johan444 (May 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



I'll give it a try, but I'm afraid I'll regret this 

Let's assume µ=1,51 and 21,05 respectively (I don't know if this matters)
Let's also assume the intervals of outcomes are µ+-50%

We need a probability of getting 1,51 and 21,05, wich is 1/the number of outcomes. The number of outcomes are 151 and 2105. 

λ for magic= 1/151= 0,0066
λ for 3x3= 1/2105= 0,00048

Lets say you get your most likely outcome, 1,51 on the first solve, now you need 2 identical times, gives n=2.

For magic: P(Y=2)= (0,0066^2*e^-0,0066)/2= 0,000022
For 3x3: P(Y=2)= (0,00048^2*e^-0,00048)/2= 0,00000012

Divide and you get about 183 times bigger chance to get two 1,51 in a row than two 21,05 in a row.

EDIT: Two in a row actually means three in a row, the first solve is x, and then you calculate the probability to get 2 more x.


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2010)

Johan: Will you do my math homework, pl0x? 

Previous: There are enough ****heads in this world you can bring down with silly comments on a plastictoyforum, why choose a kid who is just having some fun?


----------



## joey (May 4, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Johan: Will you do my math homework, pl0x?
> 
> Previous: There are enough ****heads in this world you can bring down with silly comments on a plastictoyforum, why choose a kid who is just having some fun?



Someone who posted many fake videos, then said he would take them down, but never did.

Also someone who is believed to have cheated in comp..

He may be having fun, but it is kinda harmful.


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2010)

I fully agree with you joey, that is not fun and ruins what a whole lot of people have put so much energy in. Hope he obides by the WCA rules in competition and general ethics when uploading videos


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 4, 2010)

These made my day.


----------



## goatseforever (May 5, 2010)

I like how everyone is ignoring that request to explain how Rowland exactly "cheated" at an official competition.


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 5, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I like how everyone is ignoring that request to explain how Rowland exactly "cheated" at an official competition.



It has been discussed on the forum already. Tyson asked that we stop. If you want to know, search it. Or a little basic detective work would more than likely lead you to the posts.


----------



## goatseforever (May 5, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > I like how everyone is ignoring that request to explain how Rowland exactly "cheated" at an official competition.
> ...



Sorry I don't keep up with these forums, but yea I just found the thread. Quite an amusing read, though, to watch the cubing community collectively gang up on some kid who clearly has problems.

EDIT: Finished the thread, it doesn't explain how he faked a 13 second solve in front of a judge. Maybe I was looking at the wrong thread. But whatever, my care cup ran dry.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

Problems?

EDIT; 


goatseforever said:


> EDIT: Finished the thread, it doesn't explain how he faked a 13 second solve in front of a judge. Maybe I was looking at the wrong thread. But whatever, my care cup ran dry.




1/10


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Problems?



Cheating problems >.>


----------



## RyanO (May 5, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



Either you read the wrong thread or you didn't read it closely at all. It clearly explains our best guess at how he cheated. Baltimore Spring 2010.

Just check out his videos on youtube if you want some more insight into his character. Having a disability doesn't mean you don't have to play by the same rules as other people. I imagine Shane would have a good deal of trouble getting a 13 second solve with an F2L skip.


----------



## goatseforever (May 5, 2010)

RyanO said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...



Oh no I'm not arguing with that; I'm sure I read the wrong thread. The one I went through was just a bunch of people ripping on him for making fake videos. Anyway I don't care anymore, I was just initially interested because I didn't know who he was and why people would claim he faked a 13 second solve.


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2010)

Top 3 highest average/single ratios for any rounds..


```
1.03	41.60	2005AKKE01	=40.3883
2.69	67.29	2007EPST01	=25.0148
1.41	31.69	2009HAYS01	=22.4751
```

All top three results is magic


and the lowest average/single

```
.80	.80	2009WANG13	=1.0000
4:48.06	4:48.11	2007GUIM01	=1.0001
2:25.13	2:25.46	2008ROSS01	=1.0022
```
1)magic 2)6x6x6 3)Megaminx


----------



## Pedro (May 5, 2010)

Odder said:


> and the lowest average/single
> 
> ```
> .80	.80	2009WANG13	=1.0000
> ...



That's me 

I have no idea how I did that...I suck at 6x6, anyway


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > and the lowest average/single
> ...



it's a damn low ratio


----------



## Carson (May 5, 2010)

An interesting way to present this would be in relation to the WR for single solves and averages for individual puzzles.

\( \frac{Best Single Solve / WR Single Solve}{Best Average / WR Average} \)


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> An interesting way to present this would be in relation to the WR for single solves and averages for individual puzzles.
> 
> \( \frac{Best Single Solve / WR Single Solve}{Best Average / WR Average} \)



you can try it yourself =D it doesn't take that much time to study the WCA data thing


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> An interesting way to present this would be in relation to the WR for single solves and averages for individual puzzles.
> 
> \( \frac{Best Single Solve / WR Single Solve}{Best Average / WR Average} \)



That might be a good idea for comparing different puzzles (although the WR single/avg ratio isn't necessarily indicative of what a normal person would expect). For a given puzzle, of course, it's just the normal ratio multiplied by a constant.


We've seen statistics of the ratio between an average and its best solve; how about between an average and its WORST solve? (3x3 only for start, maybe more later.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> We've seen statistics of the ratio between an average and its best solve; how about between an average and its WORST solve? (3x3 only for start, maybe more later.)



If you include other puzzles, surely this one must be one of the biggest differences, which I remember happening at the Virginia Open 2007 (Magic):

2	Adam Zamora	1.61 *2.02* USA	*9:59.63* 1.79 1.64  2.64 1.61


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2010)

Stop discussing Shane. Tyson has asked us to stop and we should honor that request. All relevant information has already been presented in the Baltimore Competition thread.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen statistics of the ratio between an average and its best solve; how about between an average and its WORST solve? (3x3 only for start, maybe more later.)
> ...



Yeah, I think I remember hearing about that. It's too easy to get a really high bad solve, though (on purpose for instance) - I'm a lot more interested in very low bad solves.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 5, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > and the lowest average/single
> ...



Haha, I saw "GUIM" and thought "guimond". Oops.


----------



## Stefan (May 5, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Me, too. Well, actually I thought "GUIMOND?!?!?!?".
Then I looked at the WCA profile page, saw the picture and was like "ah, of course".


----------



## Pedro (May 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



Btw, I don't like that picture, and I didn't submit it...
How do I get it out/replace?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Btw, I don't like that picture, and I didn't submit it...
> How do I get it out/replace?



Click on your name?

Should I submit a picture...?


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2010)

I submitted a pic ages ago. Still not there ;_;


----------



## Escher (May 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I submitted a pic ages ago. Still not there ;_;



Was it an Aki pic?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 6, 2010)

There's no pictures waiting to be approved right now (except Pedro's, which I just approved). If you submitted it a while ago, it must have been rejected for some reason, or you made a mistake submitting it, or something else like that.


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted a pic ages ago. Still not there ;_;
> ...




Haha, I'd love to sneak that one past WCA.

Tim Reynolds: ****, I submitted it properly and ****. Musta got rejected. No idea why.


----------



## Pedro (May 6, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's no pictures waiting to be approved right now (except Pedro's, which I just approved). If you submitted it a while ago, it must have been rejected for some reason, or you made a mistake submitting it, or something else like that.



LOL! Stretched!

Just sent another one


----------

